# Boxing clubs on or near base



## Rohandro (28 Jan 2014)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone could tell me whether or not there was some sort of boxing club in the CAF itself or if there are any boxing clubs a reasonable distance from CFB's such as Petawawa, Edmonton, Shilo, and Gagetown

Thank you


----------



## Container (28 Jan 2014)

Several in Edmonton.

One in Brandon, 20km from Shilo.


----------



## Ostrozac (28 Jan 2014)

There's one in Fredericton, which is close to Gagetown.


----------



## weiss (30 Jan 2014)

Rohandro, I have seen your other thread, the locked one. I am glad you are thinking about boxing, I was going to reply to that one and suggest exactly that. I am fairly new to boxing myself, but thoroughly enjoy it, by far the best cardio ever. Not to mention the actual sparring .  If there are more than one club in the vicinity, I recommend checking them all, in boxing it is VERY important who is coaching you, some demented old boxers should just retire in peace.


----------



## Rohandro (30 Jan 2014)

Ive actually been boxing for a long while now I left it about a year ago to concentrate on school but now I was thinking of picking it up again so I just wanted to find a good facility to train at, I cant really find anything near petawawa though so I hope I don't get put there :/


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone could tell me whether or not there was some sort of boxing club in the CAF itself or if there are any boxing clubs a reasonable distance from CFB's such as Petawawa, Edmonton, Shilo, and Gagetown
> Thank you



If memory serves me correctly, the CF distanced itself from pugulism back in the mid to late 80's.  I think it "might" fall under the umbrella of an "extreme sport" today.  I am sure someone who works for PSP would be able to expand on this.

So I don't think you are going to find it available on any Base/Wing as an organized activity.

It might be available in Messes from time to time but definitely not as an "organized" event or activity.


----------



## Rohandro (30 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> If memory serves me correctly, the CF distanced itself from pugulism back in the mid to late 80's.  I think it "might" fall under the umbrella of an "extreme sport" today.  I am sure someone who works for PSP would be able to expand on this.
> 
> So I don't think you are going to find it available on any Base/Wing as an organized activity.
> 
> It might be available in Messes from time to time but definitely not as an "organized" event or activity.



I could see why they wouldn't want soldiers beating each other up but it still sucks its not available as an option on all the bases even as a recreational activity


----------

